# mf 265 lift and pto problems



## Jasonsmodifications (Dec 7, 2018)

i have a 265 that has problem lifting implements, when its cold the lift takes about 5 or 10 mins to even start moving then it shudders at any position. normally during warmer months it will lift when tractor starts then gets slower lifting when it runs for a while, but even then it also shudders, dont know if pto spinning constantly has any thing to do with this but it never stops and also seems like it never speeds up when i engage it or the tractor rpms increase. need help with this any input is appreciated greatly


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Slow three point lifting with the jitters that is temperature sensitive is almost always a case of old contaminated hydraulic oil and a clogged lift pump filter.

You will want the Operator's Manual to walk you through the fluid change and replacement of the hydraulic lift pump filter and gaskets. Some Service Manuals also include this information.

The filter will be really clogged and have metal bits stuck in the media. Use rubber gloves to protect your hands, and avoid dropping the filter in to the sump. You do not want to shake any of the crap back into the sump.


----------

